# In case you wondered



## Johnny Lightspeed (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright me and girlfriend are sick of homebumming it in Idaho and things are thawing out again so we decided to leave in a few days (march 15th). We'll be going to Portland, maybe Seattle, down to the STP gathering maybe, bay area, arizona, oklahoma, the maybe down to nola for a bit. This is our plans as of now they change everyday but fuck ya see ya'll out there I guess


----------



## simpletoremember (Mar 12, 2010)

Good luck and save travels bro, I hope to see you again on the road. as of now I'm stuck here in Alaska but heading out in July maybe August.


----------



## JahDucky (Mar 13, 2010)

@matt Either way you should stop by Anchorage before you leave.


----------



## madewithpaint (Mar 13, 2010)

if you're ever starving or in dire need of marijuana in the bay area, hit me up.


----------



## moe (Mar 16, 2010)

stay away from piranhas.


----------



## menu (Mar 17, 2010)

Ill see ya down the road. if you have a number send a PM. be safes kids


----------

